# Nissan Releases 2013 GT-R Pricing



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has announced its new U.S. pricing for the revised 2013 GT-R sports car. At $96,820 USD for the GT-R Premium and $106,320 USD for the Black Edition, the new 2013 model year gains a horsepower boost from 530-hp to 545-hp, while torque increases from 448 lb-ft to 463 lb-ft. To handle the increase in power, Nissan has further fine-tuned the suspension for better performance and handling as well as comfort.

Additional standard equipment available in 2013 models include a RearView Monitor, Nissan Navigation System providing XM NavTraffic with Real-Time Traffic Information and NavWeather capabilities, and Bluetooth Hands-free Phone System. As for the more expensive Black Edition, it receives special lightweight forged aluminum RAYS wheels, a unique red and black interior with leather Recaro sport seats, and a new dry carbon-fiber rear spoiler. The handmade dry carbon-fiber spoiler is only available in a limited monthly production run, featuring a unique coating that allows the carbon fiber weave to be felt by the touch.

Nissan engineers take pride in the continuous advancement of their flagship supercar. Last year, aerodynamic revisions with double rectifier fins and integrated LED running lights allowed the GT-R to increase downforce while reducing drag.

More: *Nissan Releases 2013 GT-R Pricing* on Autoguide.com


----------

